# oblivion karte öffnen???



## Cool-Slides (14. Mai 2006)

*oblivion karte öffnen???*

Hi
wie kann man bei oblivion die landkarte öffnen oder muss man sich zuerst eine kaufen???
P.S: habe oblivion erst seit heute!!!

mfg

cs


----------



## Nexus76 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: oblivion karte öffnen???*



			
				Cool-Slides am 14.05.2006 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> wie kann man bei oblivion die landkarte öffnen oder muss man sich zuerst eine kaufen???
> P.S: habe oblivion erst seit heute!!!
> 
> ...




Schau mal ins Handbuch


----------



## Dan13 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: oblivion karte öffnen???*



			
				Cool-Slides am 14.05.2006 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> wie kann man bei oblivion die landkarte öffnen oder muss man sich zuerst eine kaufen???
> P.S: habe oblivion erst seit heute!!!
> 
> ...



Du musst das Inventar öffnen und dann unten rechts auf den Kompass klicken. Jetzt kannst du unten noch verschiedene Ansichten wählen: 
1.Nahansicht
2.Fernansicht
3.informationen zur aktiven Mission (die die mit einem Pfeil auf dem Kompass eingezeichnet ist)
4.hier kannst du andere Missionen aktiv schalten+Missionsinformationen sehen
5.bereits beendete Missionen

Dan


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: oblivion karte öffnen???*



			
				Cool-Slides am 14.05.2006 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> wie kann man bei oblivion die landkarte öffnen oder muss man sich zuerst eine kaufen???
> P.S: habe oblivion erst seit heute!!!
> 
> ...


Wen du normals spielst siehst du ja unten 4 Felder...wen de dan das menü mit Tab öffnest kannste die Felder anlicken.. bei
Lebens/Ausdauer/Manaanzeige steht was über dein char drin, lvl, deine Fraktionen, allgemeine Infos, Skills

Waffe.. das ist dein Inventar für Waffen, Rüstungen, Tränke, Zutaten un sonstige Sachen, diese sind auch jeweils aufgeteilt

Zauber.. dort steht jeweils deine Zauber drin, die du auf dich bzw auf andere Wirken kannst, sowie welche Zaubereffekte gerade auf dich wirken

dan de Kompass.. dort findest die große Cyrodiil map sowie die mini map.. un das Quest log, mit aktuelle Quests sowie die Abgeschlossenen


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: oblivion karte öffnen???*

du findest auf der karte allerdings nur die dir bereits bekannten orte, d.h. erstmal nur die städte. festungen, höhlen, runinen usw. werden erst auf der karte eingezeichnet, wenn du sie entdeckt hast ( es erscheint dann ne meldung "Sie haben XY entdeckt" ). die diversen orte haben unterschidliche symbole, die du auch auf dem kompaß sehen kannst, also Zb so ein krug-symbol rechts am kompaß heißt, dass du weiter rechts offenbar eine gastätte gefunden hast. du musst dann aber wirklich in diese richtung gehen und sie "entdecken", damit es auch in der karte erscheint.


----------



## Cool-Slides (15. Mai 2006)

*wo is die diebesgilde??*

hi

weiß jemand wo die diebesgilde is oder wo man dietriche herbekommt???

Mfg

cs


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: wo is die diebesgilde??*



			
				Cool-Slides am 15.05.2006 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> weiß jemand wo die diebesgilde is oder wo man dietriche herbekommt???
> 
> ...




in die gilde kommst du glaub ich, wenn du im hafenviertel angespochen wirst...


dietriche bekommst du unter anderem von einem verkäufer, der AUSSERHALB der kaiserstand etwas südlich vom haupttor steht, in einer mauernische. 

wenn du die quest am deadra-schrein nord-nord-östlich (geh einfach den weg auf der ostseite des ufers für so 3-4 minuten entlang) von Leawijn erfüllst, dann bekommst du einen unkaputtbaren "magischen" dietrich.


----------



## Piccolo676 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: wo is die diebesgilde??*



			
				Herbboy am 15.05.2006 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Cool-Slides am 15.05.2006 14:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber erst ab level 10 glaub ich. vorher gehts ned. kann auch level 12 sein, bin mir da nimmer sicher, da ich das schon lang hatte als cih von dem Dietrich erfuhr


----------



## Dan13 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: wo is die diebesgilde??*



			
				Cool-Slides am 15.05.2006 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> weiß jemand wo die diebesgilde is oder wo man dietriche herbekommt???
> 
> ...



Die Diebesgilde findest du wenn du verhaftet wurdest und dann im Gefängnis warst. Dann wirst du von jemandem angesprochen und sollst am 24:00 Uhr an einen bestimmten Ort gehen (irgendwo im Hafenviertel, der Kompass bringt dich hin, eine Schnellreise an den Ort ist nicht möglich) wo du dann von einem Mitglied der Diebesgilde deine Aufnahmeprüfung erhälst.

Am Anfang kriegt man die Dietriche glaube ich noch von dem besagten Mitglied der Diebesgilde später wenn man der Diebesgilde angehört dann von deinem Hehler.
Ich glaube in der Dunklen Bruderschaft bekommt man auch welche.

Dan


----------

